# TI30XS calculator



## arigato (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Folks

I tried searching the forum for some results but didnt have any luck so here is my question. I have the TI-30XS Multiview Calculator and wanted to know if it was allowed in the exam room.

The instructions I have say:

all TI-30X and TI36X models are permissible and must include TI-30X or TI36X in the model name, the calculator model must match the numbers shown above exactly.

So does this mean the TI-30XS is allowed or not? the last part of their instructions confuses me.

Pre exam jitters!!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 22, 2008)

arigato said:


> Hey Folks
> I tried searching the forum for some results but didnt have any luck so here is my question. I have the TI-30XS Multiview Calculator and wanted to know if it was allowed in the exam room.
> 
> The instructions I have say:
> ...


What directions are you looking at? On NCEES website it says:



Only models of calculators approved by NCEES are permitted in the exam room. No other models of calculators are permitted in the exam room. The following are the only calculators that will be permitted in the exam room for the 2008 exam administrations.

Casio: All fx-115 models. Any Casio calculator must contain fx-115 in its model name.

Hewlett Packard: The HP 33s and HP 35s models, but no others.

Texas Instruments: All TI-30X and TI-36X models. Any Texas Instruments calculator must contain either TI-30X or TI-36X in its model name.

It doesn't say it has to match exactly, just that it has to start with TI-30X, so I'd say you're good.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2008)

I used a TI30XIIS last time...it was fine. It says it just has to have TI30X in the model name. I also have a Casio one...just incase they didn't like one of them. Call me paranoid.


----------



## cocoloco (Oct 22, 2008)

arigato said:


> Hey Folks
> I tried searching the forum for some results but didnt have any luck so here is my question. I have the TI-30XS Multiview Calculator and wanted to know if it was allowed in the exam room.
> 
> The instructions I have say:
> ...


I think it is pretty clear that any Texas Instrument with "Texas Instruments: All TI-30X and TI-36X models. Any Texas Instruments calculator must contain either TI-30X or TI-36X in its model name. "

A TI-30XS has TI-30X in its name... If in doubt, why risk it anyways?


----------



## arigato (Oct 22, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> What directions are you looking at? On NCEES website it says:
> 
> 
> Only models of calculators approved by NCEES are permitted in the exam room. No other models of calculators are permitted in the exam room. The following are the only calculators that will be permitted in the exam room for the 2008 exam administrations.
> ...



I have 2 sheets of paper I got in the mail for the exam along with start times, sear numbers etc. There is one sheet in red that has what I posted while the other in purple says what you just wrote. So i think I am good, but that's scary when there is a contradiction. Thanks!


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 22, 2008)

arigato said:


> Hey Folks
> So does this mean the TI-30XS is allowed or not? the last part of their instructions confuses me.
> 
> Pre exam jitters!!


My advice:

Man-up and go commando!

calculator? What calculator!

.

.

.

.

.

.

:joke:

just trying to dispel the jitters - good luck, and think how glad you'll be you do have a calculator


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 22, 2008)

arigato said:


> I have 2 sheets of paper I got in the mail for the exam along with start times, sear numbers etc. There is one sheet in red that has what I posted while the other in purple says what you just wrote. So i think I am good, but that's scary when there is a contradiction. Thanks!


Typical bureaucracy! Two papers that say different things. What state are you in? Who sent you the papers? This is really a pet peeve for me. It's hard enough on people trying to prepare for the exam without having this kind of crap going on!

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## arigato (Oct 23, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Typical bureaucracy! Two papers that say different things. What state are you in? Who sent you the papers? This is really a pet peeve for me. It's hard enough on people trying to prepare for the exam without having this kind of crap going on!
> Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine.



Im taking the exam in Maryland. When I get a chance Ill try scanning in both sheets and posting them to show the difference.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2008)

The "S" just meaans that it is solar powered, too. Otherwise it is identical to the "TI-30X" you should be fine.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2008)

I couldn't find one that just said TI30X when I was looking. They all had something after it. I think it's fine. I used mine last time and the proctor was fine with it, so I'm using the same ones again.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you are fine.. I used Casio FX115XS (or just S) when I took it in Oct. 2007. I think at that time it said any Casio model with FX 115 on it is allowed. There was no FX 115 model in the market it had some letters after 115.. I gues it must be for solar (as someone pointed out) or some alien-like capabilities ???!!!!! Who cares... it meets the requirements...

Go for it and good luck.


----------

